# DHA oral Assesment interview



## mallibye (Sep 22, 2015)

I am new i need some information about DHA license oral assessment any have information pls try to share it thanks


----------



## Asalkhanoom (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi
I apply for beauty therapy profeshinal licence in dha and today get a approved.
I says for refrenceðŸ˜*
How many question in oral exam?
How is refrence book?
I have a exam next week.
I'm out of uae.
Thanks a lot


----------

